# Ford 3400 PTO shaft leak



## Terry Ross (Sep 30, 2003)

Is replacing the PTO shaft seal a major project? And would anyone have any tips? Thanks Terry


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The seal should be accessible from the outside of the case. There are several different methods of removing a seal. 

1.) If you have a slide hammer with a sheet metal screw on the end, you drill a undersized hole in the seal, insert the screw, slam the hammer and the seal should pop out.

2.) Drill a undersized hole on each side of the seal, thread screws in leaving about a 1/4" proud, slip a pry bar (lady slippers if you have them) behind the head of the screws and pry out.


----------



## Terry Ross (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks Randy, Will try it Saturday......


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Terry,

How did your seal installation go? Did everything work out?


----------



## Terry Ross (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks like the rear bearing carrier will need to come off to reach the seal. Didnt get to it Saturday or Sunday was raining here all weekend....What a surprise LOL. Will try it this weekend hopefuly


----------



## Terry Ross (Sep 30, 2003)

Well the seal replacement went fine. One hitch couldnt remove the oil drain plug. So just pulled the shaft collor and let the oil drain. I did wind up bring the seal and housing to the dealer to press in the new seal. The old one was quite tight. As tight as a bearing. So was afraid to try to install it myself. other than that went well. All less that an hour. Thanks for the reply, keep up the good work. Terry


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm glad it went well. Seals are sometimes a little hard to put in unless you have an arbor press. Alls well and no more leaks. Keep us posted on other projects.


----------

